# Can probiotics cause severe gas and bloating?



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have had ibs c for years. Severe bloating, constipation, and distension. I recently took rifaximin antibiotics to wipe out bad bacteria and it worked, 2 days later I took an 80 billion probiotic and got severely bloated and constipated. I am also taking OIL of Oregano, neem, berberine, and tumeric. Does anyone have any recommendations for healing the gut and combating constipation? Also do probiotics cause gas?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

I very gone primarily paleo for the past 2 weeks, lost 12 pounds, I still eat a little bread, oats, quinoa.....


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ask your Dr about Linzess.  I know several people on it and it's been a life changer for them.  
Linzess: Uses, Dosage & Side Effects - Drugs.com


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Ask your Dr about Linzess.  I know several people on it and it's been a life changer for them.
> Linzess: Uses, Dosage & Side Effects - Drugs.com


Thanks bro


----------



## psych (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes they cause gas.
Constipation take an herbal stool softener. Takes awhile to kick in about week.


----------



## Sully (Aug 21, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Also do probiotics cause gas?



Yes, they can. Especially if your gut flora was particularly out of whack, they can cause some issues for a few days. Once the good bacteria begin to grow, proliferate, and the good bacteria become dominant the sides usually go away. It's natural to have some digestive distress as your body adapts to new flora and finds a healthier state of homeostasis. The worse your gut flora is, the more pronounced the issues can be.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Yes, they can. Especially if your gut flora was particularly out of whack, they can cause some issues for a few days. Once the good bacteria begin to grow, proliferate, and the good bacteria become dominant the sides usually go away. It's natural to have some digestive distress as your body adapts to new flora and finds a healthier state of homeostasis. The worse your gut flora is, the more pronounced the issues can be.


I just took Xifaxan 550 which is a 1000$ antibiotic that insurance doesn't cover, the idea is that it wipes out all the bacteria and I guess you have to start fresh, for the small intestine bacterial overgrowth this drug is very healthy, I just don't know how to go about healing the gut. I am using l-glutamine as I hear that helps with the intestinal lining. And I'm guessing 80 billion CFU probiotic was too much


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

psych said:


> Yes they cause gas.
> Constipation take an herbal stool softener. Takes awhile to kick in about week.


Any stool softener in particular


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Ask your Dr about Linzess.  I know several people on it and it's been a life changer for them.
> Linzess: Uses, Dosage & Side Effects - Drugs.com


Any chance my TRT 100-300 MG OF TEST WEEKLY is bothering my gut. Also I quit opiates this week after 5 years of daily use for pain management? I hear opiates are bad and stall the intestinal movement peristalsis


Lil' Sully said:


> Yes, they can. Especially if your gut flora was particularly out of whack, they can cause some issues for a few days. Once the good bacteria begin to grow, proliferate, and the good bacteria become dominant the sides usually go away. It's natural to have some digestive distress as your body adapts to new flora and finds a healthier state of homeostasis. The worse your gut flora is, the more pronounced the issues can be.


----------



## psych (Aug 21, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Any stool softener in particular



Dulcolax


----------

